# Online-Trends SX OS Info



## Pottsy292 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey guys

So I ordered my SX Pro from Online-Trends around June 4th.
I decided to ask if I would be in the first batch/wave of pre orders.

Supposedly (according to them) all pre-orders will be fulfilled with the first batch.
Online trends seems to be the cheapest official reseller (from TX) for the UK so I'd say try them if you are pre ordering as they still have not fulfilled orders for the first batch.
They have a countdown to how many they have left for the first batch on their site to.

Email Below...

_*From:* Online Trends Ltd <[email protected]>
*Sent:* 14 June 2018 10:27
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* RE: Contact Form
Hi,

We have the same information that they will ship to all resellers by tomorrow or Monday.
If this is the case, we expect to receive them by next Friday or Monday the latest.

Delivery time usually takes 5-10 business days.

All pre orders will be fulfilled from the first batch._


----------



## nero99 (Jun 14, 2018)

You got a typo in there. You mean June 4th, not July 4th?


----------



## Pottsy292 (Jun 14, 2018)

nero99 said:


> You got a typo in there. You mean June 4th, not July 4th?


haha Cheers, I shall amend now


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 14, 2018)

And you got a typo in thread title, you mean SX Pro, not SX OS, right? We still don't know when and how SX OS licences will be shipped?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 14, 2018)

from what it seems, ALL PREORDERS are 'first batch''. those get shipped out first to those who preordered, then people buying after the 15th will be getting whatever remains of that first batch and get it shipped later in july


----------



## IceTeaX (Jun 14, 2018)

Pottsy292 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I ordered my SX OS Pro from Online-Trends around June 4th.
> I decided to ask if I would be in the first batch/wave of pre orders.
> ...


I contacted this reseller to get it save. All pre-order are shipped it the first batch, in end of the next week. I ordered here as a backup for stargate3ds.com.de.
I knew, Daves post will maybe be a troll. But I wrote many mails with the support of this site and got nearly instant answers. Since yesterday I don't get mails any more. So I decided to get a backup plan!

UPDATE (while I writing this):
.com.de updated there site and rises the price to 200 € to "block more orders". I don't believe this :/


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 14, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> And you got a typo in thread title, you mean SX Pro, not SX OS, right? We still don't know when and how SX OS licences will be shipped?


From Online Trends: 
*The Software licence will be made available 48 hours after the official release of the SX Pro.

As soon as the Team Xecuter make the OS licenced available, we will email all confirmed and paid orders the Licence key.
Availability: Available June 20th

*


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

The SX OS will be available from next week.


----------



## MrGizMo (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> The SX OS will be available from next week.




I thought when the SX Pro was delivered to buyers


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

MrGizMo said:


> I thought when the SX Pro was delivered to buyers



Well they get delivered tomorrow/Monday, so once they started delivering, OS will go Live I asume. At least this is what all shops say.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 14, 2018)

_online-trends ships from china?_


----------



## thinhvnn (Jun 14, 2018)

maruuu07 said:


> From Online Trends:
> *The Software licence will be made available 48 hours after the official release of the SX Pro.
> 
> As soon as the Team Xecuter make the OS licenced available, we will email all confirmed and paid orders the Licence key.
> ...


source?


----------



## Nollog (Jun 14, 2018)

lolboy said:


> _online-trends ships from china?_


From China(Taiwan actually) to euro warehouse (Greece I believe) then to European homes.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

SX OS will get delivred in a time span from the 15th to the 17th at the maximum

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MrGizMo said:


> I thought when the SX Pro was delivered to buyers


No it’s when the SX Pro get delivered to reviewers so tomorrow
SX OS will be avalaible at the minimum of 15th and the maximum is the 17th


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 14, 2018)

thinhvnn said:


> source?


 Online Trends


----------



## Indominusda1e (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> SX OS will get delivred in a time span from the 15th to the 17th at the maximum
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> SX OS will be delivered next week
> ...


----------



## lolboy (Jun 14, 2018)

Nollog said:


> From China(Taiwan actually) to euro warehouse (Greece I believe) then to European homes.


Nice, I just orderd one.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 14, 2018)

To the OP , cheers buddy - they even have a counter as too how many they have left , going on hols 18th of june so this will do nicely until my return . No way in hell i will get my 2 PRO's before i go . NXloader on hols - not so bad.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 14, 2018)

Pottsy292 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I ordered my SX OS Pro from Online-Trends around June 4th.
> I decided to ask if I would be in the first batch/wave of pre orders.
> ...


Thanks for the hint. I orderd one.


----------



## Pottsy292 (Jun 14, 2018)

glad I could help


----------



## Indominusda1e (Jun 14, 2018)

I've had an email saying SX os will be sent next week


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

Will be sending out Licence keys by next Wednesday.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

poor online trends guys lmao
you are the last ones to get the key


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> poor online trends guys lmao
> you are the last ones to get the key


how so?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

maruuu07 said:


> how so?


Well they are getting it the 20th
While most of the other resellers between the 15th and the 17th


----------



## Indominusda1e (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> poor online trends guys lmao
> you are the last ones to get the key


Nobody else has their keys yet either neither are they confirmed to be delivered tomorrow so don't look too smug just yet


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

Indominusda1e said:


> Nobody else has their keys yet either neither are they confirmed to be delivered tomorrow so don't look too smug just yet


Lol Damage Control


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

ShopMedia deliver them on 30th  So yeah, 100% sure no one get it earlier.


----------



## Indominusda1e (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Lol Damage Control


Not really mate if I get it tomorrow, next week or next month so be it


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Well they are getting it the 20th
> While most of the other resellers between the 15th and the 17th


we`ll see..


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> ShopMedia deliver them on 30th  So yeah, 100% sure no one get it earlier.


No


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> No



Show me a shop delivering the key tomorrow or on the Weekend when no one work


----------



## MR_TeCKnO (Jun 14, 2018)

gameboy said:


> from what it seems, ALL PREORDERS are 'first batch''. those get shipped out first to those who preordered, then people buying after the 15th will be getting whatever remains of that first batch and get it shipped later in july



is what you are saying applicable only to online-trends or all shops selling sx pro?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Show me a shop delivering the key tomorrow or on the Weekend when no one work


There is a lot
Check the shops that are the closest to TX
Like Axio


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> There is a lot
> Check the shops that are the closest to TX
> Like Axio



Well why should the Distance matter on a E-Mail? xD


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Well why should the Distance matter on a E-Mail? xD


Well they have to make the keys and send them
I guess that each day they make and send the keys to a shop
And obviously they will send the keys first to their close partners like axio or shop01media


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Well they have to make the keys and send them
> I guess that each day they make and send the keys to a shop



Well tbh, generating this keys takes less then a few Secounds (including shipping). It takes me a few minutes or so to create a Bot that create keys, add them to DB and sent them to the Resellers. Unless they have someone make them by hand lol.

Imagine the Chinese boy, who entering 2000000 Codes xD


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

ehnoah said:


> Well tbh, generating this keys takes less then a few Secounds (including shipping). It takes me a few minutes or so to create a Bot that create keys, add them to DB and sent them to the Resellers. Unless they have someone make them by hand lol.
> 
> Imagine the Chinese boy, who entering 2000000 Codes xD


Lmao Chinese boys are used to this things xD


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

Trying to use Skrill as a payment system that will be closed down in no time and the funds frozen


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Well they have to make the keys and send them
> I guess that each day they make and send the keys to a shop



Actinig like batch E-mailing takes as long as sending a carrier pigeon


----------



## Nollog (Jun 16, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> It’s been years I didn’t see this meme lmao
> Yeah I know, they call me the kids hunter (it’s not what you think !!!)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


My order still says payment accepted


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2018)

Nollog said:


> My order still says payment accepted


You're not alone


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 17, 2018)

Nollog said:


> My order still says payment accepted


----------



## Nollog (Jun 17, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> View attachment 131957


So they emailed you?

I got nothing from them. Time to cancel.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 17, 2018)

Nollog said:


> So they emailed you?
> 
> I got nothing from them. Time to cancel.


No wait.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It was just an email about shipping and stuff not actual confrontation. I'm pretty sure it's coming on Friday. I also contacted them on Friday about it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also (because I'm an idiot) I've asked them to clarify if it's coming to our houses on Friday or shipping on Friday.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 17, 2018)

Just to keep it all in one place this is what I just got in relation to the pro

"We would like to inform you that the manufacturer did not dispatch to us the total stock ordered to fulfil the first batch of SX Pro.

Therefore we will be receiving smaller batches every week until we fulfill all pre orders.


First batch expected Friday 22nd,  and second batch Friday the 29th June and so on…


We understand how much you anticipate this amazing product, and we will do anything to keep our customers happy.

Even if you change your mind and would like a full refund, we would be happy to do so.


Sincerely,


Online Trends"


----------



## c3p0_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Has anyone who ordered the SX OS today received a license code? I ordered this morning (7 hours ago) and I've still not heard anything except from the payment confirmation that was sent out automatically.
Now the website says that the licenses are out of stock...


----------



## Merkel (Jun 19, 2018)

c3p0_ said:


> Has anyone who ordered the SX OS today received a license code? I ordered this morning (7 hours ago) and I've still not heard anything except from the payment confirmation that was sent out automatically.
> Now the website says that the licenses are out of stock...



I ordered around 6.5 hours ago and haven't received anything.


----------



## c3p0_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok, let's just hope that they are working to catch up with all the orders they presumably got today.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 19, 2018)

Please note that the orders won't ship till Friday and first batch won't come till July


----------



## c3p0_ (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered the software license only. It's supposed to be delivered within 3-5 hours.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 19, 2018)

Well it is high in demand and you've just ordered it a few hours ago. Just saying don't be disappointed  when it doesn't come in that period of time.


----------



## c3p0_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Now it's "In stock" again with "only 500" left. I really hope this is not a scam. The number they supposedly have in stock seems to be manually updated. It didn't change after I placed my order. I guess it could be updated periodically, but that seems unusual and strange.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 19, 2018)

It's an authorised partner with Team Xecutor. It won't be a scam!


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered with them today around 9am (UK time), and it arrived about half 12. Only tested with Doom so far but all is well and as advertised


----------



## zen1990 (Jun 19, 2018)

c3p0_ said:


> I ordered the software license only. It's supposed to be delivered within 3-5 hours.


i ordered mine yesterday around this time. its starting to get late in china. by that time window they probably mean within working hours. i got my key early morning time in the uk. around 5am. i think you will get it within 12 hours from now. if you order from elsewhere you will be waiting roughly the same time probably.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



c3p0_ said:


> Now it's "In stock" again with "only 500" left. I really hope this is not a scam. The number they supposedly have in stock seems to be manually updated. It didn't change after I placed my order. I guess it could be updated periodically, but that seems unusual and strange.


its not a scam. i got my code this morning. keep in mind its around 1am there right now.


----------



## c0ld (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered mine, I had an issue with my payment method and they solved it and sent me a key, I can vouch for them being legit and kudos to the online-trends.net customer service team, I am really looking forward to do business with them again!


----------



## raphabarreiros (Jun 19, 2018)

Bought 9 hours ago on online-trends and just received my key.
So much better then shitty axiogame


----------



## V0rteX (Jun 19, 2018)

I bought my key at 12pm german time, but still no code ... i wrote 2 e-mails to them and no respons


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well you aren't alone guys 3ds-flashcard is also still in the preparation phase.
Expecting SX PRO in roughly 2 week. But Online Trends is fast when it comes to SX OS delivery, used their service this morning and had the code in roughly an hour.
(Yeah I have a secondary Switch that will get the SX Pro treatment).


----------



## daniyo (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered mine last night. They delivered within a hour. Looked sketchy at first but the order went through.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 19, 2018)

daniyo said:


> Ordered mine last night. They delivered within a hour. Looked sketchy at first but the order went through.




well, you're lucky then.....7 hours later and I still don't have a code from online-trends...


----------



## daniyo (Jun 20, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> well, you're lucky then.....7 hours later and I still don't have a code from online-trends...


Possibly your payment method declined?  The order status showed completed for me before I got my code.

Then again... it's midnight currently in EU...


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

daniyo said:


> Possibly your payment method declined?  The order status showed completed for me before I got my code.
> 
> Then again... it's midnight currently in EU...




my payment says "complete" . it said that right when I ordered.....however, i didn't take into consideration the time difference....


----------



## valyndaslayer (Jun 20, 2018)

I got it 7 hours after the payment.. relax everyone, it is just very slow.


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 20, 2018)

valyndaslayer said:


> I got it 7 hours after the payment.. relax everyone, it is just very slow.




i ordered on the 14th still no licence


----------



## dspair (Jun 20, 2018)

6 hours and counting.
I like the reviews on their website, saying that they got their license in 1-4 hours 
Sending a code shouldn't be taking this long.


----------



## Brat0kz (Jun 20, 2018)

Just to let everyone know. Placed order around 36hours ago. Sent a couple of emails with no response. Status stayed pending payment. Money already gone from my bank account. Status changed to cancelled. No emails or anything. Money gone and order cancelled.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 20, 2018)

Brat0kz said:


> Just to let everyone know. Placed order around 36hours ago. Sent a couple of emails with no response. Status stayed pending payment. Money already gone from my bank account. Status changed to cancelled. No emails or anything. Money gone and order cancelled.


Which site did you order it from?


----------



## Brat0kz (Jun 20, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Which site did you order it from?


online trends


----------



## trOublie (Jun 20, 2018)

Bought from online-trends today, paid via BTC, received the key in 1 hour.


----------



## dspair (Jun 20, 2018)

Received the key a few minutes ago, so it took them around 7 hours just to send the email. I paid with the MasterCard and the status was "Complete" the whole time.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 20, 2018)

Brat0kz said:


> online trends


Email them about it.


----------



## Brat0kz (Jun 20, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Email them about it.


They replied. Told me that they canceled a bunch of orders by mistake and asked if i want refund or a key. I said key.So i am waiting now. 1 hour passed order is still canceled, still no key or anything. Will see what will happen.


----------



## jasiubc (Jun 20, 2018)

i got my key about 10 hours after paying by credit card... Recommended!


----------



## Nollog (Jun 21, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> No wait.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You should @ me if yours ships tomorrow.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 21, 2018)

Nollog said:


> You should @ me if yours ships tomorrow.


I got told I was second batch. Mine probably won't ship until 29th.


----------



## JonnyJonJon (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered my key from Online-Trends at 11:20 yesterday (UK time), and received my key at 18:45. So it took 7 hours 25 minutes to get a key, but I did get one same-day.


----------



## Pottsy292 (Jun 21, 2018)

not gonna lie, I'm hoping my SX PRO gets dispatched today haha 

Tempted in getting a SX OS for now


----------



## NuadaXXX (Jun 21, 2018)

here 5,5H


----------



## Hib0 (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm in the 2nd batch as well. Let's see they said they will ship my SX PRO 1st or 2nd july.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 22, 2018)

it took them 1 hour and 17 minutes to get me my key


----------



## Pottsy292 (Jun 22, 2018)

Been told I'm in first batch
All first batch Pre orders will be shipped Monday 
Was hoping for today or earlier


----------



## Hib0 (Jun 22, 2018)

Pottsy292 said:


> Been told I'm in first batch
> All first batch Pre orders will be shipped Monday
> Was hoping for today or earlier


But it all make senese, they are shipping  from europe. 
Most of the other companies are shipping from HONG KONG / other places in ASIA, where the SX PRO Is made. 
Online-trends is shipping from EUROPE, so they have to recieve the SX PRO from Asia, and then ship it to the customers.


----------



## crimsonnight (Jun 23, 2018)

I asked when my SX Pro would be shipped and was told the 2nd, I'm going away the 6th though so it's cutting it pretty close. I'm now wondering if I need the Pro at all and whether I should cancel and just order a key for the OS. You only actually need to use the Pro dongle/or connect to the PC once right? Once you install the OS there's an option to make your Switch always bootto the OS-select screen isn't there?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 23, 2018)

crimsonnight said:


> I asked when my SX Pro would be shipped and was told the 2nd, I'm going away the 6th though so it's cutting it pretty close. I'm now wondering if I need the Pro at all and whether I should cancel and just order a key for the OS. You only actually need to use the Pro dongle/or connect to the PC once right? Once you install the OS there's an option to make your Switch always bootto the OS-select screen isn't there?


There is AutoRCM which enables that your console will automatically boot in RCM at startup. If you install AutoRCM, you won't need to use a hardmode aka jig anymore. But if you power off your console, you need to inject the payload (connect your switch to your PC or plug in the dongle of the SX Pro) again. Therefore, it's recommended to keep your console in sleep mode instead of powering it off, so that you don't need to inject the payload every time.


----------



## crimsonnight (Jun 23, 2018)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> There is AutoRCM which enables that your console will automatically boot in RCM at startup. If you install AutoRCM, you won't need to use a hardmode aka jig anymore. But if you power off your console, you need to inject the payload (connect your switch to your PC or plug in the dongle of the SX Pro) again. Therefore, it's recommended to keep your console in sleep mode instead of powering it off, so that you don't need to inject the payload every time.



Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up - so it probably will be handy to have the dongle then in case it powers off for any reason (eg running out of battery).


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 23, 2018)

crimsonnight said:


> Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up - so it probably will be handy to have the dongle then in case it powers off for any reason (eg running out of battery).


When you are using AutoRCM never drain your battery until it's completely empty. After AutoRCM is installed on your console, the BCT (Boot Configuration Table) is bricked and you can't charge your switch while you are not in CFW or OFW. So if you turn off your switch and want to charge it, you first have to connect the dongle, boot in CFW or OFW and then connect the cable to charge it. Just attaching the cable while the switch is turned off won't work anymore. Solution: Keep your switch in sleep mode and always charge it if your battery level gets low. Never let your battery drain until it's empty.


----------



## crimsonnight (Jun 23, 2018)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> When you are using AutoRCM never drain your battery until it's completely empty. After AutoRCM is installed on your console, the BCT (Boot Configuration Table) is bricked and you can't charge your switch while your not in CFW or OFW. So if you turn off your switch and wan't to charge it, you first have to connect the dongle, boot in CFW or OFW and than connect the cable to charge it. Just attaching the cable while the switch is turned off won't work anymore. Solution: Keep your switch in sleep mode and always charge it if your battery level gets low. Never let your battery drain until it's empty.


That's a pretty big concern, hopefully they can patch that bug out soon - thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hib0 (Jun 25, 2018)

crimsonnight said:


> That's a pretty big concern, hopefully they can patch that bug out soon - thanks for letting me know!


May i ask, what is your order number? Would be pretty fun to see when i can expect mine to be shipped.


----------



## adrifcastr (Jun 25, 2018)

crimsonnight said:


> That's a pretty big concern, hopefully they can patch that bug out soon - thanks for letting me know!


That is no bug, neither can it be patched. The Recovery Mode simply does not allow charging.


----------



## crimsonnight (Jun 25, 2018)

adrifcastr said:


> That is no bug, neither can it be patched. The Recovery Mode simply does not allow charging.



But the console being completely off is different to it being in recovery mode right? At the moment, after using AutoRCM if the console runs out of battery are we totally screwed?


----------



## adrifcastr (Jun 25, 2018)

crimsonnight said:


> But the console being completely off is different to it being in recovery mode right? At the moment, after using AutoRCM if the console runs out of battery are we totally screwed?


Well if you'r bct is not corrupt upon plugging in a power source the switch will boot HOS and charge, but since your bct is corrupt, upon plugging in a power source the switch will boot the recovery mode and not charge, thus the recovery mode does not init the screen you also won't notice it.

If you completely drain off battery, you can either remove the battery and charge it up, or boot the hekate payload, plug in a power source and boot hos, a battery icon will light up on the left upper corner and after around 20-30 mins the switch will have enough power to complete the boot


----------



## crimsonnight (Jun 25, 2018)

Ah ok, thanks for explaining - maybe a charge function could be added to the recovery mode, or an alternate bct could be injected or something?

Getting back on topic I've received an email from online-trends saying that it'll take 5-10 business days to arrive meaning that it'll rock up 7th-12th July which isn't ideal as I'm going away on the 6th - does anyone know of a reliable, alternative UK supplier I could use instead?


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 25, 2018)

I think the problem is TX that aren't sending fast enough!


----------



## Polyphemus (Jun 25, 2018)

Ordered my Pro last Thursday, but I haven't received a key yet.


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

Polyphemus said:


> Ordered my Pro last Thursday, but I haven't received a key yet.


In Sx Pro the key is included in the package so..


----------



## johnnyturk (Jul 2, 2018)

2nd batch, got dispatched half hour ago


----------



## x02a (Jul 2, 2018)

johnnyturk said:


> 2nd batch, got dispatched half hour ago



But only orders until June 14th, not until June 22nd as announced


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 2, 2018)

"The reason being that the manufacturer has shipped to us much less units than what we have ordered and paid for.



But we can guarantee that the shipment of 9th July you will be included.



We understand your anticipation and frustration and if you want to cancel your order and receive a full refund, we will be happy to do so.




Sincerely,




Online Trends"


Im pissed off  (Ordered 14th June)


----------



## Nollog (Jul 2, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> I got told I was second batch. Mine probably won't ship until 29th.


Mine did a ship a couple of hours or minutes ago.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 2, 2018)

Nollog said:


> Mine did a ship a couple of hours or minutes ago.


Mine has started shipping as well 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## methamz (Jul 2, 2018)

I have an extra licence code. I can give it to someone for less then its cost. You can dm me.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 2, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Mine has started shipping as well
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Interestingly your shipment number is 3 higher than mine but order number is 8.

5 cancellations?


----------



## IFunkymonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

ahamza61 said:


> I have an extra licence code. I can give it to someone for less then its cost. You can dm me.



Unfort. i can't DM you. Can you please DM me back? Thanks in advance!


----------



## methamz (Jul 2, 2018)

IFunkymonkey said:


> Unfort. i can't DM you. Can you please DM me back? Thanks in advance!


I just sent a DM to you


----------



## x02a (Jul 2, 2018)

Nollog said:


> Interestingly your shipment number is 3 higher than mine but order number is 8.
> 
> 5 cancellations?


Eventually 5 orders of the SXOS ?


----------



## Nollog (Jul 2, 2018)

x02a said:


> Eventually 5 orders of the SXOS ?


Maybe 5 preorders true.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 2, 2018)

Don't want to jump to conclusions but I have the feeling that it may be the #boycottTX thing that's happening right now.


----------



## johnnyturk (Jul 5, 2018)

received mine today, no sign of a key for the OS and the jig and dongle are unbranded (videos online show a logo), the jig does have a TX stamp on it though

EDIT

listing says its "embedded" so i guess they just didnt stick or send the stickers.  all is well!


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 6, 2018)

SX Pro just came through the mail.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 6, 2018)

Delivered. Everything peachy.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 13, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> SX Pro just came through the mail.


 Mine got off a plane 4 days ago in my country.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 13, 2018)

Nollog said:


> Mine got off a plane 4 days ago in my country.


rip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also just a little warning don't screw around too much with SX OS. A week later and I've already been banned from the eshop lmao


----------



## Nollog (Jul 13, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> rip


My post service is ridiculous, I'm not worried, just going away this week and hoped to have it by today. :'(


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm going away for two weeks and my SX Pro decided to stop working :/. Luckily I'll have a Macbook to inject the payload but still ;_;


----------



## Nollog (Jul 13, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Also just a little warning don't screw around too much with SX OS. A week later and I've already been banned from the eshop lmao


Ouch.

I plan to do a nand backup before doing anything SX os on my switch and then keeping it all offline. When the ban reasons start making sense I can backup my saves and reflash the backup maybe.



Essasetic said:


> I'm going away for two weeks and my SX Pro decided to stop working :/. Luckily I'll have a Macbook to inject the payload but still ;_;


Not good...


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 13, 2018)

It's not all bad. I've had a good time with SX OS. A bit disappointed with the SX Pro though. It still accepts charge but doesn't inject :/


----------

